

Show HN: Simple command-line time tracking - timpark
http://www.timpark.org/2013/01/01/tasktimes-did-3/

======
timpark
This is a small tool I wrote long ago, then lost, then rewrote and improved.
It helps me figure out how much time I spend on things. There's also a "don't
break the chain"-style program that I wrote after that included in the post.

